# Samba4 já esta utilizavel ou não? (ENCERRADO)

## mfdzerohour

Bom dia, o samba4 já esta utilizavel ou ainda não? Sei que ainda é uma versão Alpha que nem chegou no beta,  podemos implemneta-lo ou ainda ta cheio de bug? Alguem ja esta utilizando ele?

Obrogado,

Marcelo DuarteLast edited by mfdzerohour on Sat May 09, 2009 2:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Qualquer versão beta ou alfa pode ser utilizada mas nunca num sistema em produção apenas para efeitos de teste na minha opinião.

Uma versão beta ou alfa é uma versão ainda não concluída como deves saber, geralmente tem falhas não detectadas outras detectadas e ainda em resolução e nunca são tão estáveis como uma versão final mesmo que esta seja mais antiga.

----------

